

My antisocial version of social bookmarking, feedback welcome - kms
http://links4later.com

======
jgrahamc
It's a little bit like <http://l8tr.org/>

~~~
apgwoz
seems more like www.instapaper.com to me...

~~~
kms
try using instapaper with NSFW links at work. with links4later you dont have
to visit a link, you can just right click it. that makes a difference to me

